
Why so many popular YouTube videos are secretly infomercials - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/08/23/why-so-many-your-favorite-youtube-videos-are-secretly-infomercials/
======
Fjolsvith
When YouTube started playing multiple ads before the video, I pulled its plug
like I did cable TV.

